# MTNL Mumbai New 3G Plans 1gb@76



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 12, 2012)

*i48.tinypic.com/2hg4l60.png


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 12, 2012)

MTNL always rocks 

Wish BSNL could also do so...


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 13, 2012)

Bsnl too has 250 plan!


----------



## Revolution (Jun 13, 2012)

Costly!
Only 7 days validity....


----------



## v.Na5h (Jun 13, 2012)

I duuno what logic they use in creating new plans

126 rs for 15 days with 1gb
and 650 for 30 days!!!

wouldnt a person just get the 15 days plan two times for 252 rs and still get 2gb

so the extra 1.3 gb is worth 450 rs!!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 13, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> Bsnl too has 250 plan!



Actually I meant Broadband Plans. 

3G Plans are same for almost all providers.


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Jun 13, 2012)

v.Na5h said:


> I duuno what logic they use in creating new plans
> 
> 126 rs for 15 days with 1gb
> and 650 for 30 days!!!
> ...



+1 ........ 

Well as far I know MTNL works in Mumbai & Delhi ..and they have free 3G Data roaming 

what about the places where MTNL as no sign of its existence ...... their does it will work


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2012)

MTNL have tried to be competitive with Airtel. They had to. 

Btw.. will these plan work in Delhi MTNL too?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> MTNL have tried to be competitive with Airtel. They had to.
> 
> Btw.. will these plan work in Delhi MTNL too?



MTNL delhi too has almost same plan ... check it out here 
3G Prepaid


----------



## shekherstar (Jun 21, 2012)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> MTNL delhi too has almost same plan ... check it out here
> 3G Prepaid



Dear Friends,

Few days back i read about following 3G plans of MTNL
Daily 3G Data Plan Rs. 41 1 GB 1 Day
Weekly 3G Data Plan Rs. 76 1 GB 7 Days
Fortnightly 3G Data Rs. 125 1 GB 15 Days
Half Yearly 3G Data Rs. 4500 200 GB 180 Days
Yearly 3G Data Rs. 5000 100 GB 365 Days

I have a qwery which i want to get sorted out. Today (21 June 2012) morning i called to customer care of MTNL and the representative lady told me that the above plans have been shut down and the above mentioned plans are no longer available. Please confirm is it true???

One more question that i want to ask to avail the above offer as well as seemless data roaming free on mtnl/bsnl ( if these are still available) which mtnl sim should be used means whether it should be Jadoo, Daulphin or Garuda.

Thanks dear


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 24, 2012)

*www.speedtest.net/result/2026497551.png 

Aircel 3G


----------



## prajmani (Aug 21, 2012)

shekherstar said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Few days back i read about following 3G plans of MTNL
> Daily 3G Data Plan Rs. 41 1 GB 1 Day
> ...



I am from Mumbai and using MTNL 3G Rs.76/- for 1GB from 11th Aug 2012 (from last 12 days). For recharging it is best as I just send sms RCH76 to 444 and get it done. (76/- will be deducted from ur talktime) Its that easy!! I am not aware about other plans.. infact my first recharge was for 7 days as per the plan but mtnl allowed me to use it extra two days.. May b it was their system flaw..
Secondly.. who says it is costly plan? 4GB for Rs. 304/-(Rs.76*4 weeks) is costly??? Ha.. Ha... Ha.... only thing I am not satisfied with mtnl coverage.. whenever i search for coverage, i observe reliance 3G by default in any area but.. for mtnl i strugle much..
One thing more.. the lady u talk at their call centre r actual govt staff of mtnl... they r mature, serious and always helping ladies without worrying much how much time they r giving u in minutes unlike other companys" operators do... i am very happy with mtnl... only thing little hesitant to go with their long term validity plan is because I am still not confident on there network coverage... i may give more marks to reliance in this case...
And last.. Yes.. data roaming is free with bsnl coverage as per my knowledge... but pls confirm with other source..


----------



## Pratul_09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes data roaming is free in BSNL cellone network. you can send a sms 'ENQ FREE' to 444 to check the remaining free data balance


----------

